# Safety gear???



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

What safety/emergency gear do you take diving?? Personal (kept in or on b/c) and gear kept on the boat for everyone on the boat?? 
Im just trying to get my ducks in a row for the summer!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Whistle and safety sausage is on my stringer to float it up but can be used for an emergency


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I carry 1-2 Al40's with o2 or at least 70% o2. We also keep lift bags and safety sausages.

Sometimes we bring a Al80 full of o2 also. You can never have to much o2.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

THANKS Clay and Paul knew I could count on you guys!!!! I'm ready Clay.....hittin the big O Sunday!!!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 on everything Clay and Paul said. I would also consider a small strobe... If you dive late or at night it's hard to beat one, especially if you get swept away from the boat.. The guys at MBT will steer you right.
Clint


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Another must in my opinion is a a finger spool. Sorry i forgot about it earlier and now just remembered. They can come in very handy in multiple situations. 

A) Low viz you can hook it to the anchor line and you'll be able to run it to the wreck and find your way back
B) Clip a full spool on the anchor/chain when you first get down and have partners do the same. Then as people go up have the take there spool with them so you can tell if everyone is on there ascent or you still have divers down. Last diver up frees the anchor


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I am in the middle of tech training (AN/SD). This is a list of what I take when I go recreational diving (but it is heavily influenced by tech training). It is all stowed away, and I spearfish geared this way:

7 ft main reg hose
Whistle
1 signal sausage
1 surface marker buoy
1- 50 lb lift bag
2 finger spools
Dive knife (with line cutting notch)
2 computers
Dive light
Thigh pocket holding:
Back-up mask
Line cutter
Back-up light
And to top it off .357 powerhead ljust in case!

I know this sounds excessive (it is) but I have it all stowed away and strapped to me. I can get to all of it with ease. It does take me a minute or two longer to get suited up, but I never suffer from "need it, don't have it" syndrome. When I finish Advanced Nitrox, I will have O2 on the boat at all times.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Wade, don't know if you saw this post I put up on the gulf coast fishing connection.

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum84/thread7836.html


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah man I did!!!!! If that don't open your eyes on diving then nothing will. Thanks for posting. I'm gonna run about 20-25 miles south sunday so I may try to buzz the O and check the water. I will post the conditions and some fish pics. Like always clay you are welcome to go fishing with us if you want.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx Wade, but here's why I don't fish with a rod n reel!

http://youtu.be/wNYHoI47fw0


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I hear ya!! Thats good stuff.


----------

